# Stove and Range Co. of Pittsburgh King No. 22



## raypa (Jan 6, 2012)

Can anyone date this or have any info?
It is a Stove and Range Company of Pittsburgh (PA) King No. 22.

I can't seem to find any info on it.


----------

